# Paypal and EmiratesNBD bank accoutns



## dacoolest (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi, is it possible to withdraw cash from Paypal to an EmiratesNBD bank account? 

I have a bank account opened in this bank but currently I'm not in Dubai. I'm originally from Sri Lanka and now I'm back in Sri Lanka. The government here is restricting any kind of cash deposits to offshore accounts. But I need to deposit this amount immediately. If paypal is not gonna work, could you please kindly suggest any other similar method I can use to deposit cash in my EmiratesNBD bank account from here? (online transactions would be the only possible method because of restrictions made)

Thanks in advance.


----------

